# [OT] basta co'st0' winzoz dappertutto!

## Tiro

ciao ragazzi...

sarà che ultimamente utilizzo prevalentemente pc pubblici e per forza me ne accorgo di quanto sia iperdiffuso winzoz...mi chiedevo se nn sarebbe più vantaggioso sia per i sysadmin che per gli utenti che per le amministrazioni l'utilizzo di livecd fatti ad hoc per ogni tipo di utenza...ad esempio a Bologna nell'aula informatica principale sono a disposizione 50...dico...50 bellissimi pc tutti con winxp preinstallato....   :Twisted Evil:   ....sono per navigare leggere posta e office e via dicendo...ma mi dico io...un bel knoppix configurato e congegnato per benino nn sarebbe una gran bella soluzione?

----------

## !equilibrium

eh si, sarebbe una gran bella cosa... soprattutto perchè almeno si eviterebbe il dilagare di virus, worm, trojans, spam ovunque... come è che dicevano i filosofi? l'utopia non esiste  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mambro

Ma basterebbe anche comprare degli iMac con macos X e metterli li senza configurare niente.. belli, poco ingombranti, semplici ed efficenti.

Per l'utente medio (office internet e posta) credo che nn ci sia niente di meglio che un mac   :Very Happy: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

dimentichi un piccolo problema fondamentale: il 95% dei cosiddetti 'sysadmin' non e' in grado ne di implementare tali client ne di fare un livecd  :Smile: 

----------

## Tiro

 *Quote:*   

> dimentichi un piccolo problema fondamentale: il 95% dei cosiddetti 'sysadmin' non e' in grado ne di implementare tali client ne di fare un livecd 

 

beh...effettivamente...dopo che un mio amico si è loggato nel sito dell'università di Bologna come root con password administrator ci posso pure credere che nn ne siano in grado...!   :Shocked:  Cmq non è necessario un implementare un livecd da zero basterebbe solo qlc modifica a quelli già esistenti vedi knoppix...bah...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> beh...effettivamente...dopo che un mio amico si è loggato nel sito dell'università di Bologna come root con password administrator

   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

I casi sono due, o non è più tuo amico o non era l'admin... cosa scegli  :Question:   :Razz: 

Ma questa è quasi peggio dei terminali ready-to-damage che un po' di tempo fà c'era al politecnico. Servivano per la modifica dei dati degli studenti trasferitisi da altra uni che ancora non avevano la tessera del poli. 

Motivo per cui per accedere al proprio profilo non era loro necessario digitare password. Ed ovviamente il meccanismo funzionava SU QUALUNQUE NUMERO DI MATRICOLA!!!

Dopo un po' sono scomparsi e le segratarie son diventate più veloci con le immatricolazioni e il rilascio di account.

----------

## federico

Nella mia uni di milano mi ritengo quasi fortunato, su tutte le macchine puoi scegliere se usare windows o linux e abbiamo anche un certo numero di mac,    possiamo utilizzare la rete wireless e i bachi sono pochini.

Siamo noi che abbiamo sviluppato "ettercap"  :Smile: 

----------

## Bengio

Qui da me, unipi, su circa 40 computer pubblici:

2/3 "temporaneamente" non funzionanti.

~ 7/8 windoz con accesso per la navigazione limitato solo ad una lista preimpostata di siti

il resto con linux ed accesso con username e pass, senza limiti di navigazione

in fondo non e' male   :Smile: 

Bengio

----------

## federico

Potrebbe essere un sistema per sensibilizzare l'utilizzo preferenziale delle macchine linux!

Ho studiato per due anni alla unipv (pavia) e li addirittura non c'erano macchine windows e neanche linux, solo moltissimi terminali AIX  :Smile: 

----------

## hardskinone

Qui all'unito c'e' winxp, linux e solaris. Quello che mi preoccupa e' che l'universita', tramite accordo con MS, rifornische gli studenti di software proprietario (win2k, xp, tra poco anche office, la beta di Longhorn(!!)). E' ovvio che la maggioranza degli studenti pensa "Che figo! E' gratis".

----------

## mouser

La cosa principale di cui andrebbero convinti gli utenti windows è che, anche se nessuno li ha mai informati e da soli non ci pensano, loro non comprano il programma (che sia windows, office, ecc.) ma l'utilizzo dello stesso.

E come se quando compri una casa, non ne diventi l'effettivo proprietario, ma guadagni il diritto di utilizzarla.

Bisognerebbe, per amore della sincertià, informare tutti gli utenti che comprano windows, che loro non hanno "acquistato" windows, ma lo hanno "noleggiato"  :Rolling Eyes: 

Tutto questo IMHO

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Ferdinando

 *Bengio wrote:*   

> Qui da me, unipi, su circa 40 computer pubblici:
> 
> ...

 

Ad ingegneria; ad informatica mi hanno raccontato di avere tutti i computers a dual boot (e niente quota), un po' come i nostri winxp/freebsd che pero` non possono andare lontano se qualcuno non accende (fisicamente) il proxy/gateway. Concordo che l'avere come unico o.s. di uscita su internet un linux (sebbene redhat) possa avvicinare molta gente a questo mondo, ma un vecchio sistema con kde 1.1.2 e netscape 4 non e` una gran bella presentazione...

my 2 eurocents

ciao

----------

## gutter

Nella mia uni (unipa) trovare un pc con linux è come vincere un terno al lotto   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## gutter

 *mouser wrote:*   

> La cosa principale di cui andrebbero convinti gli utenti windows è che, anche se nessuno li ha mai informati e da soli non ci pensano, loro non comprano il programma (che sia windows, office, ecc.) ma l'utilizzo dello stesso
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> 

 

Credo che molti non pensano a questi discorso visto che vedono il software come qualcosa di intangibile a differenza dell'hardware.

----------

## GhePeU

padova

solaris

solo redhat

dual boot redhat/win2000

solo win2000

----------

## SteelRage

si, ma la knoppix permette facilmente di usare il PC come utente root... 

un minimo di personalizzazione andrebbe comunque fatta  :Wink: 

altrimenti sai che figata? un laboratorio d'informatica diventerebbe in 0.5 il paradiso dello script kiddie  :Surprised: 

mioddio   :Twisted Evil: 

cmq fatto sta che personalizzare una knoppix... ha decisamente un costo inferiore a 50 licenze di winicspì

----------

## Ghostraider

Da me Unipr ha messo il dual boot Xp/SuSE9.0 per il lab.inf purtroppo per internet ci sono solo Xp su Pc obsoleti (ma come si fa ad accedere al S.O in "soli" 5minuti!!!!!.....)...però usano Samba  :Very Happy:  .

Comunque un livecd non penso possa essere una buona soluzione...magari un sistema dedicato per i Pc pubblici derivato da una knoppix...

Si sa mai che qualche brillantone decide di portasi a casa il CD  :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

mi sa che allora la situazione rosea è la mia qui ad Unifi

Dipartimento di Fisica:

solo macchine linux (soprattutto redhat 9, ma tra poco solo debian visto che adesso abbiamo un mirror all'interno della facoltà e il nostro sysadmin sembra parecchio intenzionato a reinstallare tutto), pochi unix e qualche nostalgico che usa i mac

se comunque cercate molto bene forse riuscite a scovare qualche macchina windows sperduta in qualche angolo remoto...

Alue didattiche:

purtroppo qualche macchina in dual boot perchè le aule sono in condivisione con chimici e biotecnologi resistenti ai cambiamenti... ma da un paio di annetti la biblioteca è passata completamente sotto linux   :Very Happy: 

ps.

La cosa davvero curiosa è che da noi gli informatici utilizzano windows  :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing: 

----------

## federico

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *mouser wrote:*   La cosa principale di cui andrebbero convinti gli utenti windows è che, anche se nessuno li ha mai informati e da soli non ci pensano, loro non comprano il programma (che sia windows, office, ecc.) ma l'utilizzo dello stesso
> 
> [CUT]
> 
>  
> ...

 

Io rifletterei su un altro punto: se l'utente medio windows dovesse davvero pagare tutto il software che ruba, si potrebbe ancora permettere di usare windows come os?

----------

## nick_spacca

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io rifletterei su un altro punto: se l'utente medio windows dovesse davvero pagare tutto il software che ruba, si potrebbe ancora permettere di usare windows come os?

 

Concordo pienamente   :Confused: 

Solo tra windoz,office e uno tra photoshop&&autocad (che + o - hanno tutti) siamo ben sopra i 500euro- esclusi  ovviamente...

Devo dire che questo e' uno dei motivi che mi hanno spinto ad usare Linux, il poter scegliere-provare-usare (e se capace modificare) quasi tutto il software a disposizione...e devo dire che ora non c'e' niente che non possa fare con Linux   :Cool:   (di quel che mi interess OVVIAMENTE)...il fatto di averlo OVUNQUE nella mia facolta', come ricordava Cazzantonio, mi ha agevolato non poco!!!

----------

## MonsterMord

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

> padova
> 
> solaris
> 
> solo redhat
> ...

 

Bella Padova  :Cool: 

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources"

----------

## gutter

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io rifletterei su un altro punto: se l'utente medio windows dovesse davvero pagare tutto il software che ruba, si potrebbe ancora permettere di usare windows come os?

 

Ti rispondo subito :NO 

Ma in genere la gente usa questa filosofia:

"Fino a quando posso fare così non ci sono problemi e fino a quando non ci sono problemi perchè dovrei preoccuparmene."

E questo non me lo sono sognato/inventato, molti mi hanno risposto in questo modo.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## federico

Infatti.

I balzelli purtroppo funzionano solo quando sei praticamente obbligato a pagare un OS che nn userai mai quando compri ad esempio un portatile... (lasciando perdere tutte le leggende non megio confermate sul fatto che sia possibile riottenere i soldi rubati)

----------

## dkmorb

Qui uniba...winzozz a ruota nel dipartimento di inf: guai ad usare Linux (poi fanno tutti la foto con Tux accanto!). I discorsi si sprecano su quest'argomento: "Io almeno lavoro, tu no...con Flash", "la Microsoft l'altro giorno mi ha regalato una penna usb al convegno in aula magna, la <<Linux>> no!", "windows...avanti, avanti, avanti...fine: che me ne frega della compilazione" sono all'ordine del minuto!

Sysadmin anziani, guai a mandare la posta, pure attraverso Outlook con win98...

Solo nel dip di matematica e fisica si sono avvistati casi spuri di dual boot!

...e voi parlate di Open Source...  :Laughing: 

Cià

----------

## federico

Che triste proprio...

Sono contento che da me molti professori sono appassionati di linux o quantomeno si "strippano" (impazziscono) per le tecnologie sperimentali e quindi capita di fare lezione ed esami su un po' di tutto (quantomeno per l'area informatica)

----------

## nick_spacca

 *dkmorb wrote:*   

> Qui uniba...winzozz a ruota nel dipartimento di inf: guai ad usare Linux (poi fanno tutti la foto con Tux accanto!). I discorsi si sprecano su quest'argomento: "Io almeno lavoro, tu no...con Flash", "la Microsoft l'altro giorno mi ha regalato una penna usb al convegno in aula magna, la <<Linux>> no!", "windows...avanti, avanti, avanti...fine: che me ne frega della compilazione" sono all'ordine del minuto!
> 
> Sysadmin anziani, guai a mandare la posta, pure attraverso Outlook con win98...
> 
> Solo nel dip di matematica e fisica si sono avvistati casi spuri di dual boot!
> ...

 

Mi unisco anche io allo sdegno!!!   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

comunque resta valida la constatazione che una persona può passare da windows a linux... ma non farà mai il contrario!   :Very Happy: 

Prima o poi conquisteremo il mondo, è solo questione di pazientare ed evangelizzare sempre più utenti  :Wink: 

Se solo ci fossero tutti i giochini nuovi e luccicanti (e stupidi aggiungerei... ma sono gusti) anche per linux potremmo cominciare a esportare in nostro amato pinguino anche tra i giovanissimi... ma come fai a spiegare ad un adolescente di 15 anni che non può giocare al suo sparatutto preferito sotto questo, per altri versi, strabiliante s.o.?   :Confused: 

Bisogna aspettare che gli passi la voglia per i giochini, oppure che gli venga quella per l'emulatore   :Very Happy:   (amiga, amiga... mio vecchio amore... sigh   :Crying or Very sad:  ) 

Ora come ora siamo costretti alla sola nicchia dei professionisti o degli smanettoni (o dei giocatori si sparatutto che sono gli unici ad essere portati per linux). Per tutto il resto del software ormai c'è semrpe una valida alternativa

----------

## hardskinone

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Prima o poi conquisteremo il mondo, è solo questione di pazientare ed evangelizzare sempre più utenti 

 

Giusto. Non abbiamo un bilancio da compilare a fine anno, noi.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *federico wrote:*   

> Io rifletterei su un altro punto: se l'utente medio windows dovesse davvero pagare tutto il software che ruba, si potrebbe ancora permettere di usare windows come os?

 

"Finché la gente sarà in grado di rubare software, voglio che rubi il nostro." -- Bill Gates (citaz. a memoria).

Al politecnico di Torino tutte (TUTTE) le macchine usano Windows 2000. All'università di Scienze (quella di hardskinone n.d.r.), i laboratori girano interamente su Red Hat Linux. La domanda sorge spontanea: ma saranno più intelligenti di noi?   :Crying or Very sad: 

Detto questo: esiste un'alternativa che giri su linux ad AutoCAD 2004?

----------

## ultimodruido

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> Al politecnico di Torino tutte (TUTTE) le macchine usano Windows 2000. 

 

NO! io ho studiato nella sede di vercelli e almeno il dual boot c'era!!!

qui a Monaco (faccio l'erasmus) almeno per quel che ho visto (pochi punti di accesso ad internet).... SUSE stravince, non si vede nient'altro!

ciao nic

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

> padova
> 
> solo redhat
> 
> 

 

Dove? Io ho trovato o Solaris o dual boot rh+win2k...

----------

## TwoMinds

 *dkmorb wrote:*   

> Qui uniba...winzozz a ruota nel dipartimento di inf: guai ad usare Linux (poi fanno tutti la foto con Tux accanto!). I discorsi si sprecano su quest'argomento: "Io almeno lavoro, tu no...con Flash", "la Microsoft l'altro giorno mi ha regalato una penna usb al convegno in aula magna, la <<Linux>> no!", "windows...avanti, avanti, avanti...fine: che me ne frega della compilazione" sono all'ordine del minuto!
> 
> Sysadmin anziani, guai a mandare la posta, pure attraverso Outlook con win98...
> 
> Solo nel dip di matematica e fisica si sono avvistati casi spuri di dual boot!
> ...

 

...bella questa... davvero... due giorni fa mi sono sbagliato mentre nmappavo -sL 193.206.*.* per curiosare e vedere cosa c'era e com'era (ultimamente sono curioso di sapere quanto è sicura la rete universitaria)... mi erano già apparsi tutti i bei ip del dominio uniba.it...

----------

## Sbriglie

Al dipartimento di fisica dell'università statale di Milano abbiamo un cluster Gentoo, sempre acceso, ciascuno ha il suo utente, accessibile in ssh da casa, aggiornato (GNOME 2.6, kde 3.3.0, tutti gli editor di questo mondo, firefox 1.0,  matlab, mathematica, ecc.).

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *Sbriglie wrote:*   

> Al dipartimento di fisica dell'università statale di Milano abbiamo un cluster Gentoo, sempre acceso, ciascuno ha il suo utente, accessibile in ssh da casa, aggiornato (GNOME 2.6, kde 3.3.0, tutti gli editor di questo mondo, firefox 1.0,  matlab, mathematica, ecc.).

 

/me sbava   :Shocked: 

----------

## davmago

beh provate a fare una richiesta per linux in unimib.. se possono vi crocifiggono.. nel laboratorio principale... tutti win xp sp2 e tutto il software MS esistente...  :Twisted Evil: 

ah.. però c'è il server linux redhat 9, dual xeon con accesso ssh e accesso grafico (di fatti ogni win xp è dotato di cygwin).. oltre le 10 sessione grafiche collassa un pochetto....  :Cool: 

----------

## TwoMinds

...cmq noto con piacere che i fisici sono tanti... W noi fisici...   :Very Happy:   ...ho portato il seme di Gentoo... ora vedo con un mio prof di rivoluzionare la mente dei poveri win-brainwashed...

----------

## BlueRaven

 *federico wrote:*   

> Io rifletterei su un altro punto: se l'utente medio windows dovesse davvero pagare tutto il software che ruba, si potrebbe ancora permettere di usare windows come os?

 

Infatti, io sono anni che dico che BSA è una delle migliori alleate del software Open Source: mettiamoci tutti quanti a segnalare le situazioni illecite e, se veramente fanno la metà di quel che dicono nei proclami, ne vedremo parecchi passare dall'altra parte della barricata.

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

> se veramente fanno la metà di quel che dicono nei proclami

 

Spero di no. Ho visto delle pubblicità della BSA (per le quali peraltro sono state aperte cause penali) che erano vera e propria strategia del terrore. No, grazie.

----------

## n3m0

Ora vi racconto dello stato di UNINA (napoli).

Laboratori di Informatica (Scienze MFN): 

Circa 50 macchine

Volendo essere ottimisti, 20 di queste sono in dual Boot.

La distro Linux è Fedora, installazone di default, non affatto curata. Nessun software utile, niente di niente. Solo gcc, vim. Basta.

La versione di win è l'arcaica NT4-workstation.

Sulle macchine Win abbiamo: 

- Visual Studio 6 Enterprise...Che la gente usa per fare i programmilli in ANSI C.

- Office

- Matlab

- Tonnellate di altri software non affatto utilizzati o cmq eccessivi per l'utilizzo che se ne fa.

Il 98% degli aspiranti informatici vede Linux come un giocattolo con cui non si puo' fare nulla...Windows qua, il gioco la', WIndows è standard, Linux no, cavolata qua, cavolata la'. Poi gli vai a chiedere che cos'è un sistema operativo e non te lo sanno dire. Gli chiedi cos'è un processo, stessa scena. E così per troppe cose.

Conosco esattamente 3 persone nell'uni, oltre me, realmente interessate a Linux.

In realta' basti considerare che conosco circa 10 (15 esagerando) persone realmente interessate ad essere informatici a livello serio. I restanti vaneggiano e non fanno altro che parlare di videogames e Windows.

Ditemi voi se e' vita.

Vogliamo parlare del CDS?

Aula CDS, oltre 60 PC. Solo win2000.

Molto spesso chiusa al pubblico per fantomatici corsi di formazione, ECDL e altre amenità.

Ora passiamo alle persone serie.

Vogliamo parlare dei laboratori del CdL in Fisica: solo Linux, almeno quelli che ho visto io.

Vogliamo parlare dei laboratori del CdL in Matematica: terminali AIX.

La lauera in Informatica (almeno da me) sta diventando sempre di più un covo di gente che crede che l'informatica sia sapere usare il computere (windows) meglio della gente comune.

Pensate che per l'esame di DB, dove molti hanno scelto l'opzione PHP+MySQL (o PostgreSQL) per il progetto d'esame, sono stati installati temporaneamente e solo per la sessione in cui l'ho fatto io, due macchine Linux che facevano da server nei lab succitati. Dopo la sessione sono state rase al suolo e mai più rimesse in piedi.

Per fare quell'esame c'e' che si porta anche il PC da casa. O compra portatili, come se fosse caffellatte.

Assurdo.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@n3m0: non pensare che sia tanto differente nelle altre scuole (dico per chi elogia win). Io nella mia vecchia scuola devo dire che ero contrento avevamo 1 sala UNIX HP, 1 sala Linux (redhat), una sala macosx (sala erano 3 o 4 modelli ma cerano), 1 sala solaris (sempre deserta la mia preferita  :Very Happy: ) , un server VMS e 2 sale windows. Beh che dire il supporto c'era ma inutile a dire che le sole due aule piene erano quelle con win e gli allievi si lamentavano che non c'era posto  :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------

## randomaze

 *Bengio wrote:*   

> Qui da me, unipi, su circa 40 computer pubblici

 

Vado un minuto OT: Ma tu sei di ingegneria o di Scienze?

----------

## tchernobog

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> comunque resta valida la constatazione che una persona può passare da windows a linux... ma non farà mai il contrario!   

 

Posso dimostrarti il contrario in quindici secondi, basta che mi vieni a trovare a PD nel corso di Informatica... utenti linux frustrati perché non sono capaci di combinare un tubo con linux ne conosco tanti. Il problema è che molti di noi rispondiamo con "rtfm", ma utenti pigri sono il 90% della popolazione mondiale. Se a tutti noi piacessero i computer, il mondo userebbe solo GNU/Linux o OS seri (*BSD e deriv., Hurd...).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bisogna aspettare che gli passi la voglia per i giochini, oppure che gli venga quella per l'emulatore    (amiga, amiga... mio vecchio amore... sigh   ) 

 

ScummVM! L'unico vero indispensabile emulatore di cui abbia avuto bisogno per fare lo switch completo a Linux. Per il resto, devo ancora trovare DUE applicativi migliore su Win che su Lin, e di cui abbia bisogno (uno mi serve, ma Wine mi permette di emularlo da dio: PowerTab Editor).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ora come ora siamo costretti alla sola nicchia dei professionisti o degli smanettoni (o dei giocatori si sparatutto che sono gli unici ad essere portati per linux). Per tutto il resto del software ormai c'è semrpe una valida alternativa

 

Bisogna prendere i fanciulli da piccoli, poi se ne infischiano dei giochi... io a sette anni passavo le serate a programmare in BASIC (eh, quello c'era nel '91), mica con i gioconi (eccetto qualche avventura grafica e testuale, per MSDOS). E` che al giorno d'oggi li abituiamo male, i giovincelli... il pc dovrebbe essere SOLO strumento di lavoro. Ecco perché sono a favore delle console pur non giocandoci (e pensando alla fin fine che una partita a pallone nella vita reale sia assai meglio): l'egemonia di winzozz andrebbe a putt*** di colpo senza tutti 'sti giochi.

E` per quello che sto seguendo il filone FOSS nella scuola primaria e secondaria... chissà che a forza di cd di eduknoppix i bambini non si portino a casa la passione per il calcolatore, e che i genitori non si accorgano che Thunderbird o Evolution funzionano meglio di Outlook.

Mi sa che un giorno o l'altro mi metto a scrivere un libro di testo in Wiki solo su sw libero... a qualcuno interesserebbe?

Per restare in tema: Corso  di Informatica a PD, sotto Matematica Pura ed Applicata --> TUTTI i computer in dual boot Slackware + Win2000, con mozilla & cygwin sui win2000. Fino a due anni fa, la politica del dipartimento era: password linux a ottobre, password windows a marzo  :Wink: .

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *tchernobog wrote:*   

> l'egemonia di winzozz andrebbe a putt*** di colpo senza tutti 'sti giochi.

 

Credete davvero che se non esistessero la Playstation 2 e le altre console la percentuale di PC desktop linux sarebbe così "alta"?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Me ne accorgo io che gioco solo ogni tanto, ma quell' "ogni tanto" devo ricorrere al reboot in windows. Il che è un'enorme rottura testicolare (oltre che una spesa enorme per un OS che uso SOLO per quello...)

----------

## federico

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Al politecnico di Torino tutte (TUTTE) le macchine usano Windows 2000. 

 

Ma ho un amico che gestisce presso il polito sezione informatica un server BSD per conto della facolta' stessa.. Quindi sono gia' (tutte -1) ...

----------

## federico

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> @n3m0: non pensare che sia tanto differente nelle altre scuole (dico per chi elogia win). Io nella mia vecchia scuola devo dire che ero contrento avevamo 1 sala UNIX HP, 1 sala Linux (redhat), una sala macosx (sala erano 3 o 4 modelli ma cerano), 1 sala solaris (sempre deserta la mia preferita ) , un server VMS e 2 sale windows. Beh che dire il supporto c'era ma inutile a dire che le sole due aule piene erano quelle con win e gli allievi si lamentavano che non c'era posto  .

 

Era una scuola privata questa... (quantomeno in italia nessuna scuola pubblica ha "sale" dedicate con diverse configurazioni...)

----------

## federico

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

>  *tchernobog wrote:*   l'egemonia di winzozz andrebbe a putt*** di colpo senza tutti 'sti giochi. 
> 
> Credete davvero che se non esistessero la Playstation 2 e le altre console la percentuale di PC desktop linux sarebbe così "alta"? 
> 
> Me ne accorgo io che gioco solo ogni tanto, ma quell' "ogni tanto" devo ricorrere al reboot in windows. Il che è un'enorme rottura testicolare (oltre che una spesa enorme per un OS che uso SOLO per quello...)

 

Io giocavo PRIMA di iniziare a rompermi di dover riavviare la macchina.

Piuttosto che riavviarla ho smesso di giocare. E mi sono accorto di quanti soldi ho speso in schede grafiche e hardware utile solo al giocatore...

Se dovessi giocare oggi come oggi direi no al gioco col pc. Una console costa nettamente meno a farci due conti... (saro' io di poche pretese...)

----------

## federico

 *tchernobog wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   comunque resta valida la constatazione che una persona può passare da windows a linux... ma non farà mai il contrario!    
> 
> Posso dimostrarti il contrario in quindici secondi, basta che mi vieni a trovare a PD nel corso di Informatica... utenti linux frustrati perché non sono capaci di combinare un tubo con linux ne conosco tanti. Il problema è che molti di noi rispondiamo con "rtfm", ma utenti pigri sono il 90% della popolazione mondiale. Se a tutti noi piacessero i computer, il mondo userebbe solo GNU/Linux o OS seri (*BSD e deriv., Hurd...).
> 
> 

 

Per me bisognerebbe risalire alla vera ragione del "perche'" un utente che si avvicina a linux si rompe cosi' in fretta. Ho nel mio privato mi sono fatto i conti in tasca e sono arrivato alla conclusione che si tratta della sezione HARDWARE.

Alla fine dei conti gnome o kde coi relativi software non sono difficili da usare. Installare software sta diventanto molto semplice, vedi gentoo debian e i relativi ports tipo apt5rpm (o distro che installano l'incredibile quasi di default). I veri casini i niubbi li incontrano con l'hardware, la scheda grafica non supportata, la webcam che non va, l'audio che non si sente...

A monte di tutto bisognerebbe sensibilizzare i produttori di hardware per fare in modo che il nostro SO diventi davvero competitivo sul piano desktop con "finestre". Sul piano software per me invece siamo ad un ottimo livello (considerando che quello che non e' ancora maturo gode comunque di uno sviluppo velocissimo)

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *tchernobog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Posso dimostrarti il contrario in quindici secondi, basta che mi vieni a trovare a PD nel corso di Informatica... utenti linux frustrati perché non sono capaci di combinare un tubo con linux ne conosco tanti. Il problema è che molti di noi rispondiamo con "rtfm", ma utenti pigri sono il 90% della popolazione mondiale. Se a tutti noi piacessero i computer, il mondo userebbe solo GNU/Linux o OS seri (*BSD e deriv., Hurd...).
> 
> 

 

quelli non sono utenti che sono "passati" a linux... si sono persi per strada e non hanno mai imparato davvero ad usare il loro sistema operativo (anche se con tante distro non è che devi imparare poi chissà cosa... vedi mandrake)

Il nostro compito infatti è quello di aiutare queste pecorelle smarrite (oddio... un'altra frase con questo tono "evangelico" e vomito dalla nausea)

L'importante è non rispondere mai sbrigativamente "rtfm" (me lo riservo per i casi recidivi )   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bisogna prendere i fanciulli da piccoli, poi se ne infischiano dei giochi... io a sette anni passavo le serate a programmare in BASIC 
> 
> 

 

beh... io decisamente no! e penso di avere dietro di me almeno il 99% degli utenti di computer... Sei un'eccezione meritevole, ma solo un'eccezione purtroppo (e difficilmente esportabile tra l'altro...)

Se non mi avessero regalato per natale Monkey Island (l' 1 si... in 4 dischetti e originale! lo conservo ancora   :Very Happy:  ) non penso mi sarei mai messo ad accendere un computer fino all'età adulta e all'avvento diffuso di internet

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> E` che al giorno d'oggi li abituiamo male, i giovincelli... il pc dovrebbe essere SOLO strumento di lavoro.
> 
> 

 

non hai tutti i torti... d'altra parte però gli oggetti sono quello che sono, o sono diventati, grazie all'uso comune

In realtà riteno che l'aspeto ludico dell'utilizzo di un pc serva molto per attirare le persone verso questo nuovo strumento

E infine ricordiamoci che il lavoro non è fine a se stesso... la maggior parte della gente non ha bisogno di programmare o usare un pc in modo professionale; per tanti è semplicemente un modo per accedere alle reti di informazione (internet) e/o per trovare un po' di svago

Lo scopo di un s.o. è invece quello di facilitare questi compiti... possibilemente nel rispetto dell'utente   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Fino a due anni fa, la politica del dipartimento era: password linux a ottobre, password windows a marzo .

 

Da noi a fisica è ancora più radicale... password linux dal secondo anno e nessun account windows, perchè nessuno ha voglia di sbattersi per amministrare gli eventuali pc-win   :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## akiross

Uff ragazzi, io pero' inizio a stufarmi di questi discorsi...

si certo, sappiamo tutti come va questo mondo: la maggior parte delle persone sono caproni, la maggior parte sono ignoranti, la maggior parte usa windows, la maggior parte segue le mode.

Inutile aprire un altro topic solo per dire "si ma perche' non mettono un livecd su i pc pubblici?" (senza offesa all'autore eh), ma e' inutile parlarne.

Quello che serve davvero e' un thread intitolato cosi':

"[OT]Cosa ho fatto oggi per migliorare il mondo dei computer"

E ogni tanto cerchiamo di fare qualcosa di *****concreto***** per cambiare questo mondo.

Inutile parlare tanto, sappiamo tutti come va il mondo. Ma iniziamo a convincere gli altri che il mondo e' piu' grande (e migliore) di quello che vedono loro. Noi lo sappiamo bene.

Non dico di convertire Dell all'assoluta devozione di Linux, ma accidenti, iniziamo dal piccolo.

[Scusate lo sfogo, ma onestamente in 3 anni di utenza linux ho visto troppi discorsi simili.]

Ciauz

----------

## tchernobog

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "[OT]Cosa ho fatto oggi per migliorare il mondo dei computer"
> 
> E ogni tanto cerchiamo di fare qualcosa di *****concreto***** per cambiare questo mondo.
> ...

 

Beh, giusto.

Cominciamo:

 Sto continuando una protesta contro il SIS dell'unipd : link

 Sto scrivendo delle ebuild per la Gentoo F.

 Sto organizzando una giornata all'Exposcuola 2004 di PD sul tema: "Scuola e FOSS"

 Sto traducendo Savane (quello che sta sotto anche a Savannah.gnu.org) in italiano

 Ho installato GNU/Linux (Mdk, almeno è facile) a due amici e li sto convertendo

 Sto sistemando degli interventi del progetto ECDL libre

 Ho iniziato a programmare un'interfaccia educativa che usa Ming per creare animazioni interattive col flash che facciano da tutorial ad utenti ECDL, sotto GPL ovviamente. ma mi sa che dovrò abbandonare il progetto perché da solo non ho tempo (se qualcuno desidera... gtkmm + ming, anche se ho fatto pochino ancora)

 Sto accingendomi a fare una draft per l'approvazione di un server gentoo della cooperativa della quale faccio parte, con Mailman, Savane, WikiWiki, Apache2+php+mod_ssl, Sendmail e collaterali.

 Ho studiato un altro po' di C++ per pigliarmi avanti con i corsi universitari

 Ho postato qui (beh, scherzo  :Smile:  )

Questo non per fare "il figo", ma per dire che saranno tre anni che te senti tanto parlare e nessuno fare, ma gente che qualcosa fa ce n'è anche in questo thread.

Un OT: uno dei due amici di cui sopra ha presentato un caso simpatico. Installo prima Mdk, poi WinXP (con problemi con la tabella delle partizioni, ma tant'é, poi ce l'ho fatta), perché sennò non vive (boh).

Connetto a Internet l'XP (con ADSL). Faccio Windows Update, in due minuti il sistema va giù per un trojan. Ok, dico, niente di nuovo. Riavvio. Installo nell'ordine (beh, in parallelo): agg. sicurezza XP, software dai cd che erano col pc con i driver di schede grafiche varie, firefox+thunderbird+gaim, winsshclient, AVG antivirus. Computer quindi intonso e sul quale ho installato solo roba sicura, riavviato una quindicina di volte come Gill Bates comanda.

Giretto con l'antivirus: 6 trojan diversi riscontrati, dopo meno di due ore dall'accensione (e vi assicuro che non ho aperto allegati strani di email :p), nonché subito dopo una ventina di spyware/malware vari con Ad-aware - e solo stando connesso ad internet. Il sistema era intonso e ho installato solo software "col timbro". Ho pensato fosse AVG che vedeva virus dopo una dose di LSD, e invece andando a controllare i file col norton per sfizio (che poi ho disinstallato) c'erano proprio!

Qualcuno ancora mi chiede perché uso GNU/Linux???

Comunque l'idea dei livecd sui comp del lab non la trovo totalmente stupida, in casi disperati. Anche se probabilmente è più semplice sistemare un mucchio di macchine in dual boot o fare il boot da rete con un server centrale abbastanza grUsso.

----------

## akiross

Bhe non ho detto che qui nessuno fa niente, pero' i post che leggo sono molto spesso riguardanti su *quello che non va nel mercato del software* piuttosto che *quello che riusciamo a fare*.

Ovviamente anche io mi impegno su questo pundo di vista... ma non vado a scrivere miliardi di articoli dicendo che questo non va e quello no, o almeno lo faccio ma in proporzione al mio attivismo, **e non dico che qui la gente invece parla tanto e fa poco** e' solo che preferirei sentire parlare di cose concrete piuttosto che teorie e idee.

Vabe come la vedo io ovviamente. Se si vuole continuare a parlare e pensare non saro' io ad impedirlo (anzi, benvenga in questo mondo dove troppa gente pensa troppo poco), per me ci si dovrebbe lamentare in proporzione a quanto si fa per cambiare le cose.

IMHO

Ciauz!

----------

